# Why is Call of Duty 3 not on PC?



## TheBirdman74

it never came out for the PC bud. I remember playing it on my friends PS2. WOrse COD game I played. COD 2 Big red one was the best


----------



## OC-Guru

You could emulate it..
but yeah, i agree.. newer games are just re-makes of the older ones :/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rob3342421*
> 
> Hey guys
> I just had a quick look on Steam for the good old game Call of Duty 3 and it was not there! So I Google'd it and found that the game only came out on consoles.
> NOT MW3 not Battlefield 3, but Call of Duty 3. Because I remember playing it and enjoying it on the Xbox. I miss it because the newer games, even though are newer don't necessarily scream fun.


TreyArch at the time only made console games which is why. World at War was their first PC game for a very long time.


----------



## Scuba Steve in VA

COD, UO, and COD2 were developed by InfintyWard.

Treyarch then developed COD3 explicitly for consoles (including the powerhouse Wii) while InfintyWard worked on COD4.

They have since alternated...with IW always favoring a near exact console port with lobbies instead of dedicated servers. Actually, IW's MW3 supports dedicated servers, but only for unranked play...and they hide the server browser from view by default.

BTW, COD3 is generally considered the worst title in the series...so most PC COD players never felt that they missed anything.


----------



## mllrkllr88

COD4 (MW1) was on PC, but not steam.


----------



## rob3342421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> TreyArch at the time only made console games which is why. World at War was their first PC game for a very long time.


Oh.... that's when they started alternating
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scuba Steve in VA*
> 
> COD, UO, and COD2 were developed by InfintyWard.
> Treyarch then developed COD3 explicitly for consoles (including the powerhouse Wii) while InfintyWard worked on COD4.
> They have since alternated...with IW always favoring a near exact console port with lobbies instead of dedicated servers. Actually, IW's MW3 supports dedicated servers, but only for unranked play...and they hide the server browser from view by default.
> BTW, COD3 is generally considered the worst title in the series...so most PC COD players never felt that they missed anything.


okay thanks







the dedicated servers in BO's where nice... i raked up a few hours game play on them









TBH I didn't think about the two developers and that explains why, thanks

what next? future warfare... maybe but tbh I quite enjoy both variants when it comes to the games with the WWII and the modern stuff because they both have different feels and styles but have similar game play.

I played COD2 as well but I didn't as much :S idk its blended together in my memory







and WAW I really didn't enjoy =S dunno why but I didn't.

I'll try to get the call of duty war chest bundle on steam when I have the moneh xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> COD4 (MW1) was on PC, but not steam.


It is now... I have it =D haha


----------



## TheBirdman74

I want a Call of Duty: Cave Man Warfare. I want to be able to hone the use of sharp sticks, stones, rocks and Big fat Clubs made of dino bones and then use it to beat someones head it. BAM BAM BAM! Cave Man Warfare!


----------



## rob3342421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBirdman74*
> 
> I want a Call of Duty: Cave Man Warfare. I want to be able to hone the use of sharp sticks, stones, rocks and Big fat Clubs made of dino bones and then use it to beat someones head it. BAM BAM BAM! Cave Man Warfare!


haha nice







I was thinking about that I mean they've done WWII and modern warfare theres 3 things they can do future, between WWII and now or before WWII and caveman warfare creates a lot of difficulties for the COD world.

Not only there wouldn't be any guns, there wouldn't be anything. haha

Maybe medieval era with different styles of bow & arrow and armour?

or before WWI (or WWI itself) with different guns

or future.... lazors? haha


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rob3342421*
> 
> haha nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about that I mean they've done WWII and modern warfare theres 3 things they can do future, between WWII and now or before WWII and caveman warfare creates a lot of difficulties for the COD world.
> Not only there wouldn't be any guns, there wouldn't be anything. haha
> Maybe medieval era with different styles of bow & arrow and armour?
> or before WWI (or WWI itself) with different guns
> or future.... lazors? haha


Infinity Ward actually mentioned future warfare back before the first Modern Warfare came out. Ever since they released Modern Warfare, and it being so successful I don't see it happening in the near future. Why change up a winning equation right?


----------



## boredgunner

CoD 3 actually had larger maps in multiplayer, a server browser, the ability to kick players, vehicles, and a longer and much better campaign than CoD 4 and the ones after. It is certainly no CoD 2, but way better than the crap they put out afterwards. As said earlier, you can try emulating it if you want to try it.


----------

